# Airport security



## ShaneW (3/2/16)

So after probably 100 domestic and international flights since I started vaping I had the 1st real 'weird' questioning by airport security. Of all places.. Kimberley. The lady operating the scanner picked up my setup(sig 150W with pheno RDA) as a potential issue and they pulled me aside for questioning.
I must add I've been through just about all the domestic airports (incl Kimberley) in SA with the same or similar setup without an issue.
When asked (probably 3/10) times what this is I have a standard response... It's an electronic cigarette, you know the twisp (to which they usually nod) well it's a turbo version of that.
Well anyway, I was pulled aside and what appeared to be the head of security, proceeded with a few questions. I Gave the standard response and he requested that I please demonstrate.. He was a bit taken aback and confused so I proceeded to fill his office with thick Hazeworks clouds
He seemed to finally understand, after a couple of coughs , and I was given the nod.
I joined the boarding queue and my bag was then searched intimately... I've been carrying the same 10-15 bottles in my laptop bag for about a year (yes I never clear my bag) and they had to clear each and every bottle with their supervisor.

Anyway .. No harm done and although it was somewhat embarrassing it was an experience and a clear product of inexperience,because they had no idea what I was carrying. I have taken no offense and really a 1% issue rate is nothing. Just hope they will be more informed for the next one of us that decides to travel from Kimberley.

After all... This is Kimberley we talking about, I've never been given a 2nd glance at CT and I'm sure that's only because we CT vapers are prolific 

Peace and be safe

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## korn1 (3/2/16)

The guy was doing his job hey. I mean e cigz do look pretty weird if you have no idea what they are. But yeah I am sure they have learned a lesson .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## korn1 (3/2/16)

Now I am worried about (if) I go to Mauritius too see some of my family this year


----------



## Nightwalker (3/2/16)

Weird. They were probably bored. Sorry that happened to you. They are supposed to have their 108, 109 and CAT 12 updated every six months. a few domestic flights don't allow batteries and a certain amount of liquid for carry on. But Ecig devices are, as it stands, a gray area. And they can't stop you.


----------



## Nightwalker (3/2/16)

Well they can with batteries and liquids if they feel like being Aholes


----------



## korn1 (3/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Weird. They were probably bored. Sorry that happened to you. They are supposed to have their 108, 109 and CAT 12 updated every six months. a few domestic flights don't allow batteries and a certain amount of liquid for carry on. But Ecig devices are, as it stands, a gray area. And they can't stop you.



Can you put it in the tray ( before the xray machine) and then put it back in your pocket ?


----------



## Nightwalker (3/2/16)

korn1 said:


> Can you put it in the tray ( before the xray machine) and then put it back in your pocket ?


Batteries... Not for international flights. You will have to put with checked luggage


----------



## Nightwalker (3/2/16)

But I'm sure @BigGuy can sort you out with battery covers.


----------



## ShaneW (3/2/16)

korn1 said:


> Can you put it in the tray ( before the xray machine) and then put it back in your pocket ?



That's exactly what I've always done and till today... without incident.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## korn1 (3/2/16)

I just got this http://www.smoktech.com/mod/r80-tc 

Wtf am I going to tell them lol. Pretty sure it is more unsafe in my luggage I mean if it blows up for some reason it will be me and not in the cargo... sorry confused


----------



## Nightwalker (3/2/16)

ShaneW said:


> That's exactly what I've always done and till today... without incident.


The CAA are clamping down on flights security system. It was supposed to be completed already for the 2010 soccer world cup... But Kimberly of all places to jump first.


----------



## n00b13 (3/2/16)

Mine went through my laptop bag at OR Tambo and Windhoek intl (Hosea kutako) as I don't take checked luggage when going for less than 4 days. No issues whatsoever, but only took my eGo one Mini and XL. 
I've had an incident in Windhoek before with a small bic lighter in the X-Ray tray. "This is not allowed" and chucked it without warning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (3/2/16)

korn1 said:


> I just got this http://www.smoktech.com/mod/r80-tc
> 
> Wtf am I going to tell them lol. Pretty sure it is more unsafe in my luggage I mean if it blows up for some reason it will be me and not in the cargo... sorry confused


There is a major problem with this ATM. That's why it's a grey area. That's why stuff is flown overnight so its on cargo flights. Btw, great smok there. 
Batteries have been known to pop. But its rare. I fly with mine all the time. Its just a hype about the danger. But can't be to careful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (3/2/16)

n00b13 said:


> Mine went through my laptop bag at OR Tambo and Windhoek intl (Hosea kutako) as I don't take checked luggage when going for less than 4 days. No issues whatsoever, but only took my eGo one Mini and XL.
> I've had an incident in Windhoek before with a small bic lighter in the X-Ray tray. "This is not allowed" and chucked it without warning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yip. Such is the struggle. This is why the CAA can't implement this yet fully but individual airlines can


----------



## korn1 (3/2/16)

But it is the same as bringing a cellphone etc :/ Probably accidents with people not protecting the battery with battery covers like you mentioned above/no name brand china stuff.


----------



## Nightwalker (3/2/16)

korn1 said:


> But it is the same as bringing a cellphone etc :/ Probably accidents with people not protecting the battery with battery covers like you mentioned above/no name brand china stuff.


Its about the same risk. I actually had this conversation with them in the new updates and I was told not to be difficult. Hahahaha


----------



## n00b13 (3/2/16)

They can't exactly ban no name stuff and allow anything else so if that's the case, they will just ban any e-cig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korn1 (3/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Its about the same risk. I actually had this conversation with them in the new updates and I was told not to be difficult. Hahahaha



I take you work in the industry/ish ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mogwai79 (3/2/16)

ShaneW said:


> So after probably 100 domestic and international flights since I started vaping I had the 1st real 'weird' questioning by airport security. Of all places.. Kimberley. The lady operating the scanner picked up my setup(sig 150W with pheno RDA) as a potential issue and they pulled me aside for questioning.
> I must add I've been through just about all the domestic airports (incl Kimberley) in SA with the same or similar setup without an issue.
> When asked (probably 3/10) times what this is I have a standard response... It's an electronic cigarette, you know the twisp (to which they usually nod) well it's a turbo version of that.
> Well anyway, I was pulled aside and what appeared to be the head of security, proceeded with a few questions. I Gave the standard response and he requested that I please demonstrate.. He was a bit taken aback and confused so I proceeded to fill his office with thick Hazeworks clouds
> ...


@ShaneW Hi I live in Kimberly. I apologize for the issue. We as Vapers in Kimberly are trying to educate the masses. Lol. Will you be supplying juice to our area? If I may ask.


----------



## ShaneW (3/2/16)

Mogwai79 said:


> @ShaneW Hi I live in Kimberly. I apologize for the issue. We as Vapers in Kimberly are trying to educate the masses. Lol. Will you be supplying juice to our area? If I may ask.



Lol hi @Mogwai79 i was in Kimberley for other business, not vaping related, but we do ship countrywide

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (3/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Batteries... Not for international flights. You will have to put with checked luggage

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex_123 (3/2/16)

ICAO are getting stricter with lithium batteries as well, thanks to those segway/hoverboard hype.

But airline policy's differ. Diagram provided by @Andre is a good guide line.


----------



## Nightwalker (3/2/16)

Andre said:


>


That is correct. But I also said Ecigs is a grey area and individual airlines can impose their own restrictions.
To go further, a airline can only impose stricter regulations, not relax any.
But like I said, they told me to stop being difficult.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (3/2/16)

Here is an example of slightly different regulations.
http://www.britishairways.com/en-gb/information/baggage-essentials/liquids-and-restrictions

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MikeVape (3/2/16)

I flew to Bali had a similar issue in China, of all places where most of the items are manufactured.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape (3/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Batteries... Not for international flights. You will have to put with checked luggage


International flights.... I flew in Dec with 2 LG 3000 and 2 Samsung 2500 and 2 Samsung 2000 and was in my hand luggage, had no issues all the way to Bali and on returning was asked if I had more than 16000 mah..? If not was ok

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Neal (3/2/16)

As I understand it guys, if you have lithium batteries they must be in your carry on luggage and not your checked in luggage. Flew out with KLM at start of Dec for UK, am really hoping for no kaak on way back to Swaziland next week as have bought fair bit of gear on my trip. Wish these tossers could get their act together. They keep moving the goalposts as it suits them.


----------



## Nightwalker (4/2/16)

Neal said:


> As I understand it guys, if you have lithium batteries they must be in your carry on luggage and not your checked in luggage. Flew out with KLM at start of Dec for UK, am really hoping for no kaak on way back to Swaziland next week as have bought fair bit of gear on my trip. Wish these tossers could get their act together. They keep moving the goalposts as it suits them.


Like I've been saying. It is a grey area that cannot be fixed right away. The restrictions will keep moving till either there's a general rule like the tobacco law or some sort of permission

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Quentin (4/2/16)

According to the IATA Dangerous Goods you technically aren't allowed to have lithium batteries in your checked in luggage. You are however allowed to have a device with batteries as well as extra batteries in your hand luggage, the number is 4 but I do stand under correction. I am part of the industry and I travel with 2 RX 200's and 6 batteries in total and have never picked up any issues with security. The minimum standards for Dangerous Goods have been set by IATA, however airlines often implement more strict policies for increased safety. Generally if you tell them that it's an E-cig they are happy and they send you on your way. Just make sure you protect the batteries so they can't cause issues and you'll be fine! 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nightwalker (4/2/16)

Quentin said:


> According to the IATA Dangerous Goods you technically aren't allowed to have lithium batteries in your checked in luggage. You are however allowed to have a device with batteries as well as extra batteries in your hand luggage, the number is 4 but I do stand under correction. I am part of the industry and I travel with 2 RX 200's and 6 batteries in total and have never picked up any issues with security. The minimum standards for Dangerous Goods have been set by IATA, however airlines often implement more strict policies for increased safety. Generally if you tell them that it's an E-cig they are happy and they send you on your way. Just make sure you protect the batteries so they can't cause issues and you'll be fine!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Again. Someone has frazed what I've been saying better. 
Except I see my mistake. I said had luggage instead of checked. I do publicly apologise for the mistake

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (4/2/16)

Seems to me the general rule of thumb for us vapers:

*MODS and BATTERIES*

Have your mods and batteries in your hand luggage.
If your battery is removable have it out of the mod.
If your battery is not removable make sure the mod is switched off completely.
Batteries must be packed with safety in mind: In hard plastic battery cases where each one is isolated, in silicone covers or each individually wrapped in plastic and sealed. This is to prevent accidental contact with each other or other metal objects.
Take just enough batteries - they might just enforce the limitation on total batteries.
*CHARGER*
In checked or hand luggage. I carry mine in hand luggage - shall be lost if my charger gets lost with my checked luggage.
*
JUICE*
Carry in hand luggage in sealed ziplock bags. Maximum 100 ml per ziplock bag, e.g. 3 x 30 ml bottles of juice. Should be ok in checked baggage too if you want to risk it.
*
TOOLS, WICK, WIRE, etc*
All sharp stuff (scissors, sharp nosed pliers, etc) MUST be in your checked in luggage.

*STEALTH VAPING*
If you want to risk this in the toilets, blow down as the newer generation smoke detectors are extremely sensitive and are activated by vapour.

How to stealth vape: Do not take your cloud blowing gear. Inhale, hold in and inhale again (double clutch). Hold. Exhale forcefully. Very little vapour will escape - blow into your clothes or under the blanket . Take higher nic than your usual to be able to vape as little as possible.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Silver (4/2/16)

Thank you @Andre !
Most informative post

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quentin (4/2/16)

Andre said:


> Seems to me the general rule of thumb for us vapers:
> 
> *MODS and BATTERIES*
> 
> ...


@Andre you have hit the nail on the head there sir! Everything is spot on and accurate. Thank you very much! I would just be super cautious with the stealth vape as the smoke detectors are extremely sensitive and it can land you in quite a bit of hot water. But everything is right and down to the T. Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## korn1 (14/4/16)

Well flying Air Mauritius on the 1st of May  Will let you know whats up.


----------



## shaunnadan (14/4/16)

so having just done a flight to Phuket via Singapore i have some info to share. having spoken to many people in the week before my flight and at the airport, singapore is notorious for confiscating vape gear 

going flight >

packed 3 18650 batteries with a hard case in hand luggage. mods, tanks, drippers, juice and tools in checked luggage. had no issues travelling with the batteries and had a vape 25hrs after i left home!

return flight >

here i had an additional few hours in singapore and wanted to take a chance. i packed everything as per usual but had slightly sneaky approach to my hand luggage

from my hotel in phuket to the airport i vaped on my main mod that i packed into my checked luggage when i arrived at the airport. its a short flight to singapore so i didnt really stress about anything.

for my hand luggage :

i took a 5ml sample bottle of juice and put that in a clear zip lock bag, the only other zip lock bag had my contact lens case and solution next to it.
i then took a subvod battery and connected a usb cable into it and wrapped that around the battery
i stripped a subtank nano down completely and removed everything possible. each part was then packed separately in a different compartment in my bag.

when i passed though security they stopped me to search my bag and when the found the subvod with the cable they assumed it was a power bank ! ( i did have it next to my bigger power bank which was with my gopro camera)

once in singapore airport i reassembled everything and then vaped along happily (mainly chilling in the sunflower garden) 

when i was leaving i did the same packing routine but didn't break down the tank as i didn't leave the airport terminal and the security is a bit lax.

stealth vaping on the plane > covered myself with the blanket and vaped gently, blowing any vapour after clutching into my sleeve. i did have the wife as a lookout for any movement

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## WARMACHINE (14/4/16)

Nice one @shaunnadan I have never had to go through Singapore, but whenever I travel, I only carry my iJust2/Subtank devices in hand luggage. I also take them apart and scattered them all over my hand luggage, I have had a couple of checks, and soon as they see the USB on the mod, they assume it is a computer device. They don't even question me on what it is. The tanks have never been inspected, but that could be due to all the IT type kit I have in my hand luggage - crap load of cables, every type of adapter under the sun, enough power banks to run a high performance car and solid state storage devices. Liquid never seems to be an issue. I generally have 2 or 3 50ml bottles in hand luggage. I have carried my VTC mini a couple of times, but had an inspection in Rwanda, and even trying to explain it is a USB storage device, almost got it confiscated, so rather have bigger mods in checked in luggage.


----------



## AniDey (14/4/16)

shaunnadan said:


> stealth vaping on the plane > covered myself with the blanket and vaped gently, blowing any vapour after clutching into my sleeve. i did have the wife as a lookout for any movement




I did this on a flight to Abu Dhabi.
I clutched and then exhaled into the pillow or into my shirt.
I had a petit little pen style thing-a-ma-gig that didn't give much vapor.


----------



## WARMACHINE (14/4/16)

BTW....vaping in the toilets doesn't activate the smoke detector, although I don't try blow directly into it. I have also noticed alot of these detectors don't look like they are even operational.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## korn1 (14/4/16)

Just a quick question. Should the battery be charged or uncharged  <---- does it matter?


----------



## WARMACHINE (14/4/16)

korn1 said:


> Just a quick question. Should the battery be charged or uncharged  <---- does it matter?


Doesn't matter, but it must be safe. 18650's I have in silicone holders, and mods are all switched off (5 x clicks)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/16)

shaunnadan said:


> stealth vaping on the plane > covered myself with the blanket and vaped gently, blowing any vapour after clutching into my sleeve. i did have the wife as a lookout for any movement



@shaunnadan - would have loved to have seen a photo of this - can just imagine... haha

Are you back then? 
If so, welcome back!


----------



## shaunnadan (14/4/16)

Silver said:


> @shaunnadan - would have loved to have seen a photo of this - can just imagine... haha
> 
> Are you back then?
> If so, welcome back!



im back to the madness that we call home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (14/4/16)

shaunnadan said:


> im back to the madness that we call home


 
Congratulations to you and your wife, and best wishes to you both for the future...

P.S. Welcome to the club. You now have limited visa's

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (15/4/16)

Reo Mini, 2 batts and 18 mg Bowden's Mate ready for my man bag for stealth vaping on my flight to Paris/Brussels this weekend.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## AniDey (15/4/16)

G


Andre said:


> Reo Mini, 2 batts and 18 mg Bowden's Mate ready for my man bag for stealth vaping on my flight to Paris/Brussels this weekend.


Be careful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (15/4/16)

Europe has been no problem in my travels with vape gear.

Remember, there are two gauntlets we must pass - security and customs. Each has a different agenda.

Security just wants safety on the plane - battery control, nature of the devices, liquid limits. In my experience, once you explain (if asked, which is about once every 10 times through security by my count), there is no problem. They don't adjudicate regulations of legal products.

The only issue you might face is questions about the unmarked juice bottles. Technically, they're liquids of unknown type, which could be confiscated. A friend of mine had her shampoo taken because she put it in a generic travel bottle - the lack of labelling got them worried (). For this reason, I travel with juice in reused zero nic store bought juice bottles (I DIY). That way, I'm not really pulling a fast one, other than I'm not reporting nic content properly.

Customs, on the other hand, cares a great deal about enforcing regulations. Fortunately, most countries do not do bag checks as regular practice, so the issue is largely moot. My advice, should you get checked, is: do not lie. Maybe with device use (I've passed mods off as battery banks - the old iTaste MVP actually was), but not with tanks or (especially) juice.

As for vaping on a plane.... no comment  (BTW, newer smoke detectors are photoelectric and vapor will trip them, as would, say, steam).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Clouder (22/4/16)

This topic really is interesting.


----------



## korn1 (26/4/16)

Hi, probably been asked but how many mls of juice can one carry and where must it be(Hand luggage or normal?


----------



## Andre (26/4/16)

korn1 said:


> Hi, probably been asked but how many mls of juice can one carry and where must it be(Hand luggage or normal?


As much as you like - for packaging and where to carry, see this post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korn1 (2/5/16)

Andre said:


> As much as you like - for packaging and where to carry, see this post.



Yup was fine.  They didn't even open my bag  Woop woop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korn1 (4/5/16)

I cracked my glass. Put tape on and hope it helps


----------



## CloudmanJHB (4/5/16)

Also had one flight to Durbs where I was just asked to open the backpack so they could checkout the Rx200 but other than that, 2 mods and around 20 bottles of juice in hand luggage while travelling locally has been hassle and problem free.


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/10/16)

Traveling to Kilimanjaro tomorrow via Nairobi - I'll be there for 10 days so need to take enough stock... 2 questions:
*MUST* i have a silicone case/battery case for the batteries?
Can I have juice in my checked luggage?

Lastly, are there any vape gear for sale at OR Tambo duty free? Thought I could perhaps pick up a little something at duty free at a lesser price?


----------



## Silver (18/10/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Traveling to Kilimanjaro tomorrow via Nairobi - I'll be there for 10 days so need to take enough stock... 2 questions:
> *MUST* i have a silicone case/battery case for the batteries?
> Can I have juice in my checked luggage?
> 
> Lastly, are there any vape gear for sale at OR Tambo duty free? Thought I could perhaps pick up a little something at duty free at a lesser price?



Juice in hand luggage must be in sealed zip lock bags i think no larger than 100ml per bottle. I take 30ml bottles. I have sometimes put some juice in my checked in luggage.

I take all batteries out of the mod and keep them in a plastic battery holder or in their cardboard cases in ziplock bags.
I keep all my mods and batts with me in my hand luggage.

Havent seen any vape stuff at OR Tambo duty free. Only vape shop at the airport I have seen is a Twisp Kiosk but its not in the duty free section

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (18/10/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Traveling to Kilimanjaro tomorrow via Nairobi - I'll be there for 10 days so need to take enough stock... 2 questions:
> *MUST* i have a silicone case/battery case for the batteries?
> Can I have juice in my checked luggage?
> 
> Lastly, are there any vape gear for sale at OR Tambo duty free? Thought I could perhaps pick up a little something at duty free at a lesser price?


As far as I know battery covers/cases are not compulsory - you could just isolate each battery in plastic, e.g. wrap each in cling wrap or ziploc baggies or both. 
Juices should be fine in checked luggage.
Don't know about vape gear at the duty free zone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/10/16)

Silver said:


> Juice in hand luggage must be in sealed zip lock bags i think no larger than 100ml per bottle. I take 30ml bottles. I have sometimes put some juice in my checked in luggage.
> 
> I take all batteries out of the mod and keep them in a plastic battery holder or in their cardboard cases in ziplock bags.
> I keep all my mods and batts with me in my hand luggage.
> ...



Thanks. I'm thinking of taking 3 mods - to cover my bases...That should be fine?
I have a UD Vape bag so will follow your advise!


----------



## Silver (18/10/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Thanks. I'm thinking of taking 3 mods - to cover my bases...That should be fine?
> I have a UD Vape bag so will follow your advise!



I always prefer taking my mods with me in my hand luggage. Then i can keep an eye on them.
If my mods got lost with lost check in luggage I would be very unhappy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Waine (18/10/16)

Thanks for this useful information. When I travel I take lots of gear with me. Haven't flown in the last 9 months, but when I do again, I will follow this same procedure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizer (18/10/16)

I keep my gear with me in hand luggage together with batteries in cases. All juices in check in bag in a vanity bag goody. Never had any problems.

Dont take a chance with packing your mods in your check in bags. My bags were broken into recently and some stuff jacked. I even had those bag protectors as well as having them plastic wrapped - nothing stops them. I was told the check in bags go through scanners so they know which bags to break into.


----------



## Nova69 (18/10/16)

Your best bet is to get the dangerous goods page and check what is allowed when you fly.Table 2.3a 2016 edition IATA or check caa.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/10/16)

If i pack my batteries in the UD Vape bag battery holders, will I still require the batteries to be wrapped/in a sleeve/box?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/10/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> If i pack my batteries in the UD Vape bag battery holders, will I still require the batteries to be wrapped/in a sleeve/box?
> View attachment 72059




Play it safe and wrap them anyways. You never know if a hard jolt will cause them to move/touch.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (18/10/16)

Seems to me the general rule of thumb for us vapers:

*MODS and BATTERIES*

Have your mods and batteries in your hand luggage.
If your battery is removable have it out of the mod.
If your battery is not removable make sure the mod is switched off completely.
Batteries must be packed with safety in mind: In hard plastic battery cases where each one is isolated, in silicone covers or each individually wrapped in plastic and sealed. This is to prevent accidental contact with each other or other metal objects.
Take just enough batteries - they might just enforce the limitation on total batteries.
*CHARGER*
In checked or hand luggage. I carry mine in hand luggage - shall be lost if my charger gets lost with my checked luggage.
*
JUICE*
Carry in hand luggage in sealed ziplock bags. Maximum 100 ml per ziplock bag, e.g. 3 x 30 ml bottles of juice. Should be ok in checked baggage too if you want to risk it.
*
TOOLS, WICK, WIRE, etc*
All sharp stuff (scissors, sharp nosed pliers, etc) MUST be in your checked in luggage.

*STEALTH VAPING*
If you want to risk this in the toilets, blow down as the newer generation smoke detectors are extremely sensitive and are activated by vapour.

How to stealth vape: Do not take your cloud blowing gear. Inhale, hold in and inhale again (double clutch). Hold. Exhale forcefully. Very little vapour will escape - blow into your clothes or under the blanket . Take higher nic than your usual to be able to vape as little as possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Juani (18/10/16)

Morning, All of the post on this thread has been super helpful. Thank you everyone! Is anyone familiar with traveling to Hong Kong and Australia related to vaping. My boyfriend and I are going in December for 5 weeks and I'd hate to get any of our vape goodies confiscated at the airports. 
So my questions are (hopefully someone can help). 
We have a stop over in Hong Kong on the way to Aus for 18 hours so I'm hoping to check out main luggage in at JHB all the way to Aus. From what I understand from all the posts we can have the basics we need to vape in our hand luggage yes? It would be super horrible if we cant vape  
Is there anything specific we need to know about kong kong and aus airports & packing all the various goodies? 
Or if anyone has any tips? It's our first time traveling as vapers. 

thanks!


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/16)

@Juani I can't speak for Australia but we went through *Hong Kong* on our way to and back from the US and Canada last year and had no issues when following @Andre's *guidelines *above... I even ninja vaped in the business class lounge with no issues.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (18/10/16)

Juani said:


> Morning, All of the post on this thread has been super helpful. Thank you everyone! Is anyone familiar with traveling to Hong Kong and Australia related to vaping. My boyfriend and I are going in December for 5 weeks and I'd hate to get any of our vape goodies confiscated at the airports.
> So my questions are (hopefully someone can help).
> We have a stop over in Hong Kong on the way to Aus for 18 hours so I'm hoping to check out main luggage in at JHB all the way to Aus. From what I understand from all the posts we can have the basics we need to vape in our hand luggage yes? It would be super horrible if we cant vape
> Is there anything specific we need to know about kong kong and aus airports & packing all the various goodies?
> ...


Yes, you can have everything in you hand luggage (batteries MUST be in your hand luggage) except sharp stuff (scissors, pliers, etc), which must be in your checked in luggage.
I travelled to Australia last year and had no problems at all, not even a question about my vape gear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juani (18/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Juani I can't speak for Australia but we went through *Hong Kong* on our way to and back from the US and Canada last year and had no issues when following @Andre's *guidelines *above... I even ninja vaped in the business class lounge with no issues.



Fantastic, that makes me feel a so much more at ease @Rob Fisher  and Thank you @Andre for making that guide. I'm hoping that would be good for aus too. 
Is there a limit for how much juice you can take with? 5 weeks away for 2 people may be a fair amount of liquid.


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/10/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> If i pack my batteries in the UD Vape bag battery holders, will I still require the batteries to be wrapped/in a sleeve/box?
> View attachment 72059



@Rude Rudi...now u see my problem..Im Indian...can you imagine the reception I wud get walking off a plane in the US or Europe with that bag of contents..YOH...is probably the best to explain it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Juani (18/10/16)

Andre said:


> Yes, you can have everything in you hand luggage (batteries MUST be in your hand luggage) except sharp stuff (scissors, pliers, etc), which must be in your checked in luggage.
> I travelled to Australia last year and had no problems at all, not even a question about my vape gear.



Thank you @Andre !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (18/10/16)

I always wonder what they will do if you rock up with one of these in your hand luggage

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (18/10/16)

Juani said:


> Fantastic, that makes me feel a so much more at ease @Rob Fisher  and Thank you @Andre for making that guide. I'm hoping that would be good for aus too.
> Is there a limit for how much juice you can take with? 5 weeks away for 2 people may be a fair amount of liquid.


There is no limit as far as I know. As long as you limit it to 100 ml per ziploc bag if in your hand luggage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/10/16)

vaporize.co.za said:


> I always wonder what they will do if you rock up with one of these in your hand luggage


Ja ne..cavity search...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Juani (18/10/16)

Andre said:


> There is no limit as far as I know. As long as you limit it to 100 ml per ziploc bag if in your hand luggage.


happiness


----------



## Silver (18/10/16)

Hi all

Have moved this thread to a newly created subforum called *Vaping and Travel*.

I see lots of discussion on this topic - so we felt this topic needs a permanent "home".

We will be moving other similar threads into here over time.

@Andre - I would like to invite you to make a new thread in this subforum with your highly informative summary above  

Alternatively, if you like I can move it or copy it into a new thread for you if you prefer. Just let me know.

Hope this will help.


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/10/16)

Thanks for the help all!!!


----------



## Andre (18/10/16)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Have moved this thread to a newly created subforum called *Vaping and Travel*.
> 
> ...


Done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/10/16)

Andre said:


> Done.



Thanks @Andre
Marvellous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/10/16)

My Hohm slice has a 26650 battery...what are the rules on them?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (18/10/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> My Hohm slice has a 26650 battery...what are the rules on them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Same rules.


----------



## Waine (19/10/16)

Excellent thread. Thanks to all the contributors. Puts my mind at ease. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras (2/11/16)

Great info
One quiestion if I may.....
I am flying from or Thambo to George.planning on taking 3 devices , rx 200 s , minikin v1.5 and a pico , can I travel with my tanks filled with juice ?
The tanks will be a serphent mini 25 mm , serphent mini 22 mm and a griffin plus , what will the pressure in the cabin do to tanks fullsmof juice ?

Thanks for the info


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/11/16)

@morras your tanks will leak no question. Travel with them empty and refill when you land. Been there, done that and done the clean up.


----------



## StompieZA (2/11/16)

informative thread as we are flying to CPT this december and i dont want to get detained LOL


----------



## morras (2/11/16)

Thanks Rob , will wick them and just wet the wicks , will fill once I land.

Can I take my building toolkit with my tab and scissor s and tweezers and so on .?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (2/11/16)

morras said:


> Thanks Rob , will wick them and just wet the wicks , will fill once I land.
> 
> Can I take my building toolkit with my tab and scissor s and tweezers and so on .?


Not on any carry-on luggage, you have to check that in.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/11/16)

morras said:


> Thanks Rob , will wick them and just wet the wicks , will fill once I land.
> 
> Can I take my building toolkit with my tab and scissor s and tweezers and so on .?



All sharp stuff in the checked in luggage as @Stosta said.


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/11/16)

So, I followed all the pointers here and had a fantastic travel experience through 3 African airports - no problem whatsoever. 

Be sensible and don't be a hero by arguing or taking chances. The guys at the scanners and custom desks are doing their jobs and can not give two ticks about your soppy story if you are searched/trying to pull a fast one. They will simply confiscate your goodies - it is their right, like it or not...

A suggestion on *tanks* - I left about 1/4 juice in each tank (I took 6) and placed each tank in a separate "bankie" aka small resalable zip-lock type plastic bag, which helped a lot. Alternatively, wrap each in cling wrap or take them empty.

I got a battery case form Vape King which sorted the battery issue which is a biggie for airport security officers.

I think it is vital to get a decent vape bag for traveling - I have the UD one and it is perfect to store all you bits.

If you are are well prepared, the whole process is hassle free - the security chaps will see that you made an effort and they will afford you the necessary respect...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## crack2483 (4/12/16)

Thanks guys, I'm traveling to NZ tomorrow and this thread has answered a lot of questions i couldn't find on the web. Seems NZ is rather backward regarding vaping. Very strict. Last time i went i i was still smoking and even then it was "shameful" trying to figure out where you can smoke and not Would try find spots with stompies on the ground to no avail lol. They actually clean there streets and parks etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/12/16)

crack2483 said:


> Thanks guys, I'm traveling to NZ tomorrow and this thread has answered a lot of questions i couldn't find on the web. Seems NZ is rather backward regarding vaping. Very strict. Last time i went i i was still smoking and even then it was "shameful" trying to figure out where you can smoke and not Would try find spots with stompies on the ground to no avail lol. They actually clean there streets and parks etc


Vaping is legal there, but vendors cannot sell nic containing juices. Vapers can, however, import nic for personal use. Vaping has become quite popular in NZ and many shops around. They are re-looking their regulations, banning the sale of nic containing juice. I have a brother there. He vapes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (4/12/16)

Another reason to be happy that I live in South Africa. We may have challenges here, but for goodness sakes, that's what you call "Over Regulation" over something very petty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobrali (4/12/16)

Could we not start a stickied thread for countries that are vape-friendly? As I am sure this question is asked many times. For instance I went to HK and China: For Hong Kong you are allowed vape stuff and nic juices for personal use but may not sell any nic juices as it is a controlled substance. In China it's all allowed but I don't know about taking nic juices into the country for resale..


----------



## Silver (5/12/16)

Cobrali said:


> Could we not start a stickied thread for countries that are vape-friendly? As I am sure this question is asked many times. For instance I went to HK and China: For Hong Kong you are allowed vape stuff and nic juices for personal use but may not sell any nic juices as it is a controlled substance. In China it's all allowed but I don't know about taking nic juices into the country for resale..



You are welcome to start and maintain such a thread @Cobrali 
And if it looks good we can certainly sticky it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NYRAD (7/12/16)

Hi All so im Leaving to the UK for family Visit on the 23rd December leaving here what must be put into my Cargo hold Luggage and what may i take as Carry on and how ? 
Ps Flying with British Airways 
have a dual 18650 mod and total 3 sets of 18650 batteries

Thanks all


----------



## Stosta (7/12/16)

NYRAD said:


> Hi All so im Leaving to the UK for family Visit on the 23rd December leaving here what must be put into my Cargo hold Luggage and what may i take as Carry on and how ?
> Ps Flying with British Airways
> have a dual 18650 mod and total 3 sets of 18650 batteries
> 
> Thanks all


@Andre was awesome enough to do this for us all!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/general-rules-for-flying-with-vape-stuff.t29960/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (8/12/16)

Andre said:


> Vaping is legal there, but vendors cannot sell nic containing juices. Vapers can, however, import nic for personal use. Vaping has become quite popular in NZ and many shops around. They are re-looking their regulations, banning the sale of nic containing juice. I have a brother there. He vapes.



Been in NZ for 6 months, and there are a number of vape shops, and all sell nic juice, you just have to ask.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (8/12/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Been in NZ for 6 months, and there are a number of vape shops, and all sell nic juice, you just have to ask.


Yeah, I gathered as such.


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (19/12/16)

Went on a trip from South Africa to the United States through Germany. At the Munich airport they cleared my two mods I had at the time no problem but they seized my two Cosmic fog juices. The juice had the triangle warning sign on the bottle and the second they saw it they took it from me. Very frustrating as they were unopened and cost a lot.

Next trip to Europe I decided to cut the labels with a stanley knife and test the airport security staff. I neatly cut the label where the triangles were for any of my juices with that warning and left the remaining label looking neat and intact. This time around no issues whatever 

Every time I fly now I just precut any labels with that warning.

Problem solved for now

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (19/12/16)

Schnitzel Frontier said:


> Went on a trip from South Africa to the United States through Germany. At the Munich airport they cleared my two mods I had at the time no problem but they seized my two Cosmic fog juices. The juice had the triangle warning sign on the bottle and the second they saw it they took it from me. Very frustrating as they were unopened and cost a lot.
> 
> Next trip to Europe I decided to cut the labels with a stanley knife and test the airport security staff. I neatly cut the label where the triangles were for any of my juices with that warning and left the remaining label looking neat and intact. This time around no issues whatever
> 
> ...




P.S here is an example of the warning symbol on the label.


----------



## Richelo Killian (19/12/16)

3 years ago, I was traveling to the US, via UK. I had 2 x iStick TC60W mods with me, 4 x Samsung 18650's, 1 x Kangertech Subtank Mini and 1 x Aspire Nautilus, and 1 x 20ml unmarked bottle of juice, all in my hand luggage.

Heathrow Terminal 5 security stopped me and asked me about the kit, but, once I explained what it was, no issue, straight through.

In the terminal, waiting 12 hours for my flight, asked one of the staff if I am allowed to vape anywhere. I had to use the term electronic cigarette and show it to them.

They said I can use it anywhere in the terminal, just not on the flight. Was so shocked that I asked 3 more different staffers and 1 security person, and all confirmed.

I parked my ass in a seat, and started vaping to my hearts content. Other the stares from passengers, no issue at all!

Not sure if this is STILL the case.

Many travels to the US since, some through Heathrow, and others through Dubai, all with virtually the same gear, and never and issue.

Dubai has big smoking lounges all over, so, no issue vaping there.

Last trip to the US, flew business on Emirates. The toilets all have those nice air blowers, at face level infront of you, sitting on the can. Turned it on full blast and just blew the vapor straight into the air blower, and no issues either. 

As other have said, vaping on the plane is asking for trouble though!

I actually asked one of the senior flight crew on why it's banned ... MAIN reason ... Assholes see the vapor, think it's smoke, and light up the stinky's!


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (19/12/16)

Richelo Killian said:


> 3 years ago, I was traveling to the US, via UK. I had 2 x iStick TC60W mods with me, 4 x Samsung 18650's, 1 x Kangertech Subtank Mini and 1 x Aspire Nautilus, and 1 x 20ml unmarked bottle of juice, all in my hand luggage.
> 
> Heathrow Terminal 5 security stopped me and asked me about the kit, but, once I explained what it was, no issue, straight through.
> 
> ...



Similar freedom in the Greek airport of Athens. I vaped myself silly because they said it was fine 
In Kenya at the Nairobi airport though it was a no no and had to put up with the smoking lounge


----------



## J.P (5/2/17)

Hi, 

I am traveling to Phuket, Thailand soon. Anyone here had any issues with vape gear and juice on their journey (we will be flying via Abu Dahbi)? Any tips would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/2/17)

J.P said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am traveling to Phuket, Thailand soon. Anyone here had any issues with vape gear and juice on their journey (we will be flying via Abu Dahbi)? Any tips would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks


not sure what the latest on batts are...im flying couple of weeks time and qantas told me no batts under any circumstances. keep juice in your bag..i read that alot of the arab states dont allow vaping (not sure how true)


----------



## RayDeny (5/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> not sure what the latest on batts are...im flying couple of weeks time and qantas told me no batts under any circumstances. keep juice in your bag..i read that alot of the arab states dont allow vaping (not sure how true)


I work in PNG and fly through Singapore every four weeks, so far I have not been given any hassle with 100ml of juice, 5x bats a mech mod, reg mod a 3 RDT/RDA's. I do know that vape gear is not allowed in Singapore as well as the UAE though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/2/17)

RayDeny said:


> I work in PNG and fly through Singapore every four weeks, so far I have not been given any hassle with 100ml of juice, 5x bats a mech mod, reg mod a 3 RDT/RDA's. I do know that vape gear is not allowed in Singapore as well as the UAE though.




thx..will try my luck with my batts


----------

